# We love ZP!



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

ZP finally got here and they love it. Guess I will need to buy some.
Is the air dried sufficient enough?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sufficient enough? It is a complete food.


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

I was just wondering if I should add anything else besides the ZP to their diet.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope, nothing needs to be added. It is a fully balanced raw diet, all in a convenient package! That is the beauty of ZP, you don't have to worry about 80% meat, 10% organ, 10% bone, etc. It is all done for you. 

The one thing I would suggest is giving one or two raw bones a week. Usually I give Toby a rib of some kind to gnaw on. It is excellent for their teeth and overall oral health.


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

I read in another thread that someone mixes their ZP with water, Nupro & coconut oil & fish oil. Are these things beneficial?


Tucker's mommy


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I add a teaspoon of water to the ZP- it is definitely beneficial. I believe it helps them digest better. 

I used to add fish oil for omega 3 but ZP has mussels in it so no need for that. Nupro is a great general supplement but since I started the ZP I don't use it anymore. 

The supplements are beneficial but I'd just make sure you don't give him too much. ZP includes everything they need. 

Toby gets his ZP with water and 2-3 raw meaty bones per week for his teeth. Thats it these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks! 


Tucker's mommy


----------

